# Releasing Fragments - Fragile Organic Synths (Free/Pay a little if you want)



## Paul SAS (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey there,

I am happy to announce Fragments, a free virtual instrument for Kontakt with various Organic Synth sounds, that have been created using various Synthesizers. Most of the sounds have movement within themselves so most of the time tune/pan/volume drift to achieve that fragile tone we're looking for. Also they are all multisampled (except the bonus sounds), which gives you even more variation. In addition to that the engine carries a round robin/variation system to get very organic results. Last but not least does it of course include some cool shaping tools like some deep effects, movement and gate and of course drift for that extra fragileness 

I've actually added a few more sounds in the last minutes because I created them while working with the lib (They're now called Textures and Horrorspheres and they're of course all based on lib sounds) and thought they are really great to complement the library. So I ended up with a little more than 40 Instruments in total 









Fragments


Fragile and Organic Synths, Bells and Textures




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com





Regarding the pricing there has been made a decision:
The product will be listed with a price of $15 in the shop but you can enter three different Coupon codes (FRAGMENTS_FREE, FRAGMENTS_5, FRAGMENTS_10) to get it for free/$5/$10 depending on what you want to give and just to clarify. We won't track if you pay something or not, it's just because some people are willing to and this makes it a lot easier for us to work with. I hope this sounds fair to everyone 



​


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 26, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> As the thread title says will it be completely free for those who wish it, but I was thinking of maybe adding the option to support my effort a little. So I'd like to know what your suggestions on this are or if I should just leave it free without the possibility of "Donating"? Those, that have bought something in my store know that I am using Fastspring and for me to earn $1 I'd had to charge at least $2 due to the fees. Just let me know your opinions



Hi Paul, looking forward to hear this! Free or not? It is your call, certainly. However, many here don't mind supporting smaller developers and encourage their ongoing R&D. Rather than free, you could consider a really low price? Like $9.99 or something. Or suggested donation $5, etc. Just a thought. 

Keep us posted! All the best!

Andre


----------



## Paul SAS (Apr 26, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Paul, looking forward to hear this! Free or not? It is your call, certainly. However, many here don't mind supporting smaller developers and encourage their ongoing R&D. Rather than free, you could consider a really low price? Like $9.99 or something. Or suggested donation $5, etc. Just a thought.
> 
> Keep us posted! All the best!
> 
> Andre


Hey Andre,

Thanks for your reply 
Well, my thought was to offer it at $10 and you can decide whether to get it at $10, $5 or for free by using the respective coupon code. So this way it is still possible to claim it as a freebie or pay a little.

Paul


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 27, 2020)

Although SAS is well known for more than friendly prices of their libraries, the possibility of getting a library such as this for free could be an interesting and caring move under the present circumstances. For instance, I've recently stumbled upon the "Caleidoscope" library from Soundethers - one of the finest free releases I've ever encountered. I must comment on the generosity of smaller developers in comparison to the big outfits, even in these difficult times.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 27, 2020)

Definitely add the possibility to donate, i am sure that some will, while those who don't might come back for your paid products later. 

A small price would definitely be fine too of cause, this sounds like it will be some cool and usable libraries.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Paul SAS (Apr 28, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Although SAS is well known for more than friendly prices of their libraries, the possibility of getting a library such as this for free could be an interesting and caring move under the present circumstances. For instance, I've recently stumbled upon the "Caleidoscope" library from Soundethers - one of the finest free releases I've ever encountered. I must comment on the generosity of smaller developers in comparison to the big outfits, even in these difficult times.


Thanks again for your kind words Tomislav


----------



## Paul SAS (Apr 28, 2020)

DivingInSpace said:


> Definitely add the possibility to donate, i am sure that some will, while those who don't might come back for your paid products later.
> 
> A small price would definitely be fine too of cause, this sounds like it will be some cool and usable libraries.


That's what I was thinking as well. This way you can still get it for free or pay a little if wanted, no actions of any kind needed like newsletter subscription etc and I think that's fair for anyone


----------



## Paul SAS (May 7, 2020)

I just want to drop a quick note here that I'll be releasing Fragments on Friday (May 15th). I've actually added a few more sounds in the last minutes because I created them while working with the lib (They're now called Textures and Horrorspheres and of course all based on the lib sounds) and thought they are really great to complement the library. So I ended up with a little more than 40 Instruments in total 

Regarding the pricing there has been made a decision:
The product will be listed with a price of $15 in the shop but you can enter three different Coupon codes (FRAGMENTS_FREE, FRAGMENTS_5, FRAGMENTS_10) to get it for free/$5/$10 depending on what you want to give and just to clarify. We won't track if you pay something or not, it's just because some people are willing to and this makes it a lot easier for us to work with. I hope this sounds fair to everyone 

I'll update this thread with more details soon

Paul


----------



## TomislavEP (May 8, 2020)

That's great, Paul! Looking forward to the library.


----------



## detritusdave (May 8, 2020)

Looks interesting... is there a link to hear audio demos?


----------



## Paul SAS (May 9, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> That's great, Paul! Looking forward to the library.


Thanks, you're most welcome


----------



## Paul SAS (May 9, 2020)

detritusdave said:


> Looks interesting... is there a link to hear audio demos?


I am still creating Presets and I might create one or two Audio demos in the progress. Should be getting Playthrough videos plus Audio Demos ready within the next days


----------



## Paul SAS (May 9, 2020)

I created a really really tiny preview of what kind of sounds to expect from the library by playing a multi called "Interstellar Bells & Brass". But there will be way more soundcategories to explore and hearable on the official demos 

Paul


----------



## TomislavEP (May 9, 2020)

Lovely! Although I've frequently used the sounds from SAS products in my music, I've only recently begun exploring the included Multis; they're not only beautifully crafted but also provide an instant inspiration and the best insight into the libraries themselves.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 9, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Lovely! Although I've frequently used the sounds from SAS products in my music, I've only recently begun exploring the included Multis; they're not only beautifully crafted but also provide an instant inspiration and the best insight into the libraries themselves.


Thanks for that Tomislav. I really don't offer hundreds of multis but only the ones that I'd use in my music as well or those which seem useful to me 

And the demo above is really only a small part of Fragments. I even have created some horrospheres, which are partly even playable and really haunting when paired with a more cleaner sound.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 12, 2020)

Hey there,

I added a new small demo showing some of the sustained instruments in Fragments. You will notice how fragile and dirty yet beautiful they can sound


----------



## YaniDee (May 13, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> I just want to drop a quick note here that I'll be releasing Fragments on Wednesday (May 13th)


Any news?


----------



## Paul SAS (May 13, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Any news?


I created some Presets within the past days and hope to finish them tomorrow. So I am aiming at early friday morning at the moment but might be earlier later since I also want to create a Playthrough for a better impression of the lib


----------



## Paul SAS (May 14, 2020)

So I am done with creating Snapshots, only need to master them and get a Playthrough ready so tomorrow should be good. I created another demo in the meantime


----------



## tav.one (May 14, 2020)

Very beautiful sounds, looking forward to this one.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 14, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Very beautiful sounds, looking forward to this one.


Thanks a lot, love to hear that! 

Paul


----------



## eschroder (May 15, 2020)

Dude that last demo is killer. Exactly what I need on a score right now.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

eschroder said:


> Dude that last demo is killer. Exactly what I need on a score right now.


Thanks so much, love to hear that! I am almost done with mastering the Snapshots. From there on I only need to upload and set up the page so have a little more patience


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

So I am ready to go and I'll upload it to the FS store within the next two hours, but I won't be able to provide a Product Page, Playthrough and manual yet so You can of course wait til tomorrow. I just want to keep up to my made promises so I am releasing it without any promo


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 15, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> So I am done with creating Snapshots, only need to master them and get a Playthrough ready so tomorrow should be good. I created another demo in the meantime



Wait, is this demo only fragments? Because if it is, this is even better than i could have imagined. Everything in it sounds beautiful!


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

DivingInSpace said:


> Wait, is this demo only fragments? Because if it is, this is even better than i could have imagined. Everything in it sounds beautiful!


It actually is 

And thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (May 15, 2020)

Is there a link to the product page? I don’t see one anywhere in this thread. I googled SAS and SAS Fragments and all I came up with was a link back to this thread.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Is there a link to the product page? I don’t see one anywhere in this thread. I googled SAS and SAS Fragments and all I came up with was a link back to this thread.


Hi,
as stated above am I only releasing the product itself and finish product page and such things tomorrow so You need to wait a little more til then. But the product can be purchased within the next hours already, only the information around it is limited to this thread at the moment. Hope that helps


----------



## eschroder (May 15, 2020)

Get off VI and get back to work, Paul! haha


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

eschroder said:


> Get off VI and get back to work, Paul! haha


Haha I'd better do. But it's actually uploading at the moment :D


----------



## eschroder (May 15, 2020)

Then let me pay you and get this thing in my system stat!


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

Soo...

For those, who can't wait here's the direct link to my Fastspring Store, it can only be purchased/gotten for free there at the moment. For all others have a little more patience since I'll be creating all the promo stuff including the website in the coming two days.

The Discount Codes are the following:

FRAGMENTS_10 for $10
FRAGMENTS_5 for $5
FRAGMENTS_FREE for free
Don't use a coupon code to pay the list price of $15

Paul 

https://sasampling.onfastspring.com/


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 15, 2020)

Works


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 15, 2020)

Only thing I am wondering: seems you have not included the multis you used for your demos ? Snapshots and instruments, evrything works fine, but cant find any multis.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 15, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Only thing I am wondering: seems you have not included the multis you used for your demos ? Snapshots and instruments, evrything works fine, but cant find any multis.


I'll upload them within the coming days since they're not all ready yet. But it's only a few kb so should be no problem


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 15, 2020)

Great, think this will especially useful for getting some of your intension with this library. Very, very first impression after only trying some instruments and snapshots: this is extremly versatile (and thats what makes the multis so interesting  ), just put a pulsing bell from the bells instrument together with a rising one from the horrospheres and you kind of having a completely background athmosphere for a song done


----------



## Paul SAS (May 16, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Great, think this will especially useful for getting some of your intension with this library. Very, very first impression after only trying some instruments and snapshots: this is extremly versatile (and thats what makes the multis so interesting  ), just put a pulsing bell from the bells instrument together with a rising one from the horrospheres and you kind of having a completely background athmosphere for a song done


Thanks a lot, love to hear that


----------



## Paul SAS (May 16, 2020)

Hey there,

so the product page is now live, playthrough and the bonus multis are coming within the next two days. I have some family things happening at the moment, will share more about it in another post within the coming days 

Paul









Fragments


Fragile and Organic Synths, Bells and Textures




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com


----------



## SupremeFist (May 16, 2020)

Too good not to pay for!


----------



## TomislavEP (May 16, 2020)

Hi Paul, I'm very glad that "Fragments" is almost complete and now available. I'm hoping to make a donation and install the library during the day. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## el-bo (May 16, 2020)

Have been listening to a lot of pad/scapes libraries, recently, and been disappointed. 

While there doesn't seem to be anything ground-breaking, here, the demos show some very simple (Not in a bad way), elegant and refined sounds. This makes them much more versatile than the show-stealing presets that sound great on their own, but never manage to play well with other sounds/useful.

There is beauty, here, which extends to the GUI ❤

Hope to be able to buy this.


----------



## kleotessard (May 16, 2020)

I just bought it for $15 and I'm playing with my new "precious" 😍! I love the simplicity, no need for thousands of presets just the right ones.
The GUI is beautiful.


----------



## tav.one (May 16, 2020)

Bought it today, really enjoying the sounds.


----------



## JohannesR (May 16, 2020)

Bought at list price. 15$ is more than fair. Support the developer if you can! 😀


----------



## TomislavEP (May 16, 2020)

I've donated and downloaded the library, so to write my first impressions.

"Fragments" follows a well-tried SAS recipe: simple, useful, and beautiful. This refers both to the sounds as well as the GUI. The latter is aesthetically pleasing yet deceptively simple, hiding an unusual number of sound-shaping options underneath. As usual, Paul has included a series of inspiring snapshots; however, like "Blura: Red" this particular library doesn't immediately show all its charms when going through those. But as soon as you try to make some basic A-B combinations of your own with a bit of FX seasoning, the results are immediate and the possibilities virtually endless.

As an owner of a complete SAS portfolio minus "Broken Bells", I'm certain that I will easily find a place for "Fragments" in my workflow.

Thank you, Paul, for yet another fine SAS release. Looking forward to the Multis, too!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 16, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I've donated and downloaded the library, so to write my first impressions.
> 
> "Fragments" follows a well-tried SAS recipe: simple, useful, and beautiful. This refers both to the sounds as well as the GUI. The latter is aesthetically pleasing yet deceptively simple, hiding an unusual number of sound-shaping options underneath. As usual, Paul has included a series of inspiring snapshots; however, like "Blura: Red" this particular library doesn't immediately show all its charms when going through those. But as soon as you try to make some basic A-B combinations of your own with a bit of FX seasoning, the results are immediate and the possibilities virtually endless.
> 
> ...


Extremely concise but very informative mini review. Thanks @TomislavEP and Paul!


----------



## Paul SAS (May 16, 2020)

Wow,

first of all I have to thank all of you for your kind words and the really great response, I definitely didn't expect that. Even if it is not much what I am getting from this does it mean a lot to me that this little thing can inspire others as well. And I especially thank everyone who donated and/or downloaded Fragments and is supporting and worshiping my efforts with this. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## BradHoyt (May 16, 2020)

Some initial fun with Fragments, which is the base patch used in this track. All other instruments are by Thephonoloop. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 16, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Some initial fun with Fragments, which is the base patch used in this track. All other instruments are by Thephonoloop. Thanks Paul.


Sounds really cool, always love to hear how my libs are used


----------



## Paul SAS (May 20, 2020)

Hey there,

I've now uploaded the bonus Multis and you can download it from the product page (it's a 1MB download). Simply place it within the "Fragments_v1" folder and maybe do a batch resave for better loading speeds.

All the Best and enjoy! 

Paul









Fragments


Fragile and Organic Synths, Bells and Textures




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com


----------



## el-bo (May 22, 2020)

I have some questions:

- Will this library always be offered under the same conditions, or is the flexible pricing a limited proposition?

- Do you still plan a video play-through?

- If not, which of your libraries do you feel this is most similar to. Not so much that it could be avoided, but so that it might further augment a specific user's preferences

- Have you considered making a space for users to share their own multis? Considering that the flexible pricing means that most people will end up getting it, it might be a good place to start. if it works out, maybe we could share multis made from other libraries.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> - Will this library always be offered under the same conditions, or is the flexible pricing a limited proposition?
> 
> ...


- Yes, the pricing scheme won't change at any point, it will always be offered the way it is now.
- Yes, I hope I'll manage to do one tonight so should be there by tomorrow.
- Well, I think Metamorpha:Allmosphere is going into its direction but also sounding a little more rich and maybe a little more massive.
- That sounds like a really cool idea, definitely interested in that

Thanks for your input


----------



## el-bo (May 22, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> - Yes, the pricing scheme won't change at any point, it will always be offered the way it is now.
> - Yes, I hope I'll manage to do one tonight so should be there by tomorrow.
> - Well, I think Metamorpha:Allmosphere is going into its direction but also sounding a little more rich and maybe a little more massive.
> - That sounds like a really cool idea, definitely interested in that
> ...



Thanks for your answers. 

I didn't want to load the question, but I'm glad you 'called' Metamorpha:Allmosphere, as that's the library i've so far been most drawn to.

And good stuff, re: the possibility of Multi-sharing. 

Cheers


----------



## Paul SAS (May 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> 
> I didn't want to load the question, but I'm glad you 'called' Metamorpha:Allmosphere, as that's the library i've so far been most drawn to.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you're most welcome 
I'll try to have a look into it once I've got some more time again


----------



## BradHoyt (May 22, 2020)

Just got Mountains... and have one suggestion for a future project - would be great if you came out with a specifically piano focused library.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 22, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Just got Mountains... and have one suggestion for a future project - would be great if you came out with a specifically piano focused library.


Thanks for the suggestion. You mean designed piano sounds or more like a traditional piano library? Because I think that market with traditional pianos is already quite flooded hehe


----------



## BradHoyt (May 22, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. You mean designed piano sounds or more like a traditional piano library? Because I think that market with traditional pianos is already quite flooded hehe


I mean, use piano samples as a base, and then do sound design around that. Something like the bonus patches that came with Mountains times 10.  Nothing like a traditional piano library.


----------



## Paul SAS (May 22, 2020)

That sounds like a great idea, I definitely have some thoughts about it and if I can come up with some cool content. Thanks!


----------



## Paul SAS (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey there,

sorry to let you hang a little there but as you might have seen I've got some preparations to make for the birth of my son (damn burocracy lol), but... I finally managed to put a Playthrough together with some of my favourite patches and presets from Fragments. Hope you like it 

​


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 2, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> Hey there,
> 
> sorry to let you hang a little there but as you might have seen I've got some preparations to make for the birth of my son (damn burocracy lol), but... I finally managed to put a Playthrough together with some of my favourite patches and presets from Fragments. Hope you like it
> 
> ​



Beautiful! I can hear these sounding awesome on their own and wonderful to layer with other libraries as well. I have almost all of your other libraries already and can't wait to download this one. Congratulations on the birth of your son and thanks for creating this beautiful/affordable library


----------



## el-bo (Jun 2, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> I've got some preparations to make for the birth of my son



Seems like your priorities are a bit screwed, to be honest 

Great play-through! Those Multis are gorgeous. Will have to pick this up, at some point soon :D

Thanks!


----------



## Paul SAS (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Beautiful! I can hear these sounding awesome on their own and wonderful to layer with other libraries as well. I have almost all of your other libraries already and can't wait to download this one. Congratulations on the birth of your son and thanks for creating this beautiful/affordable library


Thanks a lot, always loving to read such comments. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul SAS (Jun 2, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Seems like your priorities are a bit screwed, to be honest
> 
> Great play-through! Those Multis are gorgeous. Will have to pick this up, at some point soon :D
> 
> Thanks!


Hehe, you might be right. How dare I LOL

Thanks a lot, glad you like it


----------



## el-bo (Jun 2, 2020)

Paul SAS said:


> Hehe, you might be right. How dare I LOL
> 
> Thanks a lot, glad you like it



P.S Congrats on the birth


----------



## Paul SAS (Jun 2, 2020)

el-bo said:


> P.S Congrats on the birth


Thanks a lot


----------

